# It just upset me - what do you folks think?



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

This is an observation that I've been sharing with some of my fihing/hunting buddies and they had the same reaction if not more outraged. What do you guys think" Maybe someone from the DWR will read this and comment.

I witnessed something last Friday that really upset me. I guess I've become 
too soft and a coward to boot. Anyway, I was returning along the Weber river 
frontage road above Coalville and I approached a truck that was parked on the 
frontage road. White truck with a rack of lights on the cab with some of em 
being yellow. Just had the impression that county, state road maintenance of 
some kind???? Mostly because of the lights. Didn't notice and markings on the 
side of the truck, mostly because I was distracted and then upset. There were 2 
guys width the truck. One seemed to be doing something with the fence line 
nearest the freeway. Then I noticed the other guy running along the fence line 
on the river side and then saw a doe running in front of him. He caught up with 
her and then proceeded to club her over the head with a metal rod. He just kept 
beating on her and it just shook me up badly. Now it was more than likely she 
was injured or starving or he wouldn't have been able to catch her. As I drove by he looked up at me and smiled completely non-plussed. If I had any 
guts at all, I would have stopped and asked about it to satisfy myself that 
nothing wrong was happening, etc, I just couldn't!!!!!! I just drove away very 
upset. Man, I hated seeing that. Old softly, right? I just couldn't get it 
out of my mind just leave her alone and let nature take it's course. That's 
probably a lot crueler, insensitive than dispatching that poor animal, right? I 
just really, really hated seeing that. They were probably doing the right 
thing, huh? Sorry for venting like this, I just wanted to tell you guys about 
it to get it out of my system.OK? Man it hasn't been too many years agp that I 
hunted them and even had to dispatch a few wounded deer myself. Sorry guys, hope I'm not off base for posting this.
Leaky


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: It just uset me - what do you folks think?*

While beating the deer to death probably wasn't the most tasteful way to dispatch this animal, it was most likely the only means at their disposal. Most government agencies deny their employees the right to carry a weapon in their work vehicles. You describe this incident as taking place along side of the freeway. You are probably right in assuming that this animal was injured, or the people wouldn't have been able to catch it. From what I can surmise from your description of this incident, these folks were trying to keep this animal from getting on to the freeway, and being involved in an accident. How much more tragic would this incident have been if someone were killed or seriously injured in an accident caused by this animal entering the freeway?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: It just uset me - what do you folks think?*

I see your point Loke, but I still don't think it is right. They could of called up a law enforcement officer to come take care of it. If they could catch the deer it must have been in fairly bad shape and they should of contained it until someone could have taken care of it properly. Sorry, it would have rubbed my wrong also.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: It just uset me - what do you folks think?*



jahan said:


> I see your point Loke, but I still don't think it is right. They could of called up a law enforcement officer to come take care of it. If they could catch the deer it must have been in fairly bad shape and they should of contained it until someone could have taken care of it properly. Sorry, it would have rubbed my wrong also.


I agree . How come they could'nt put it on the other side of the fence. wounded or not it could of had a chance of survival I can understand you not wanting to get envolved ,to bad you did'nt have a camera.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: It just uset me - what do you folks think?*

Actually, it was already on the other side of the fence near the freeway but inside of the fence along the frontage road and farmland. Don't know for a fact but I seriously doubt there was much risk of her crossing the fence by the freeway. There were, however several areas for her to cross into the river side.
Leaky


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: It just uset me - what do you folks think?*

ya, pretty brutal. if it was an immediate threat, like causing an accident, and they cant carry a weapon, there surely is another ethical way to kill it. if it was just injured or they needed to get rid of it they could have poisoned it. i dont know. just my thoughts


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: It just uset me - what do you folks think?*

I guess, part of my reaction was seeing his smiling face look up at me and then turn to clubbing the poor thing. Sorry for dragging this out, just venting and ------------, it bothered me.  . I actually had a dream about it that face. And I've done my share of killing for "sport". Kind of hypocritical, huh? Well, --------------, enough, right?
Leaky


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: It just uset me - what do you folks think?*

I would like to hear the other side before passing judgement. I would hope that these guys were putting the animal down with the most humane means at their disposal. There is a good chance that they were told that there were no law enforcement available (or willing) to dispatch the deer. I would hope that they were simply doing a distasteful chore the best that they could.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: It just uset me - what do you folks think?*

Haveing a day to think on this ,That was just cruel how it was handle legal or not or whatever. Things were not on the up and up on this deal. I said before to bad you did'nt have a camera to catch them in the wrong :x Man but what if a PETA bone head caught them on film or anybody Front page news !!!!!!!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: It just uset me - what do you folks think?*

I would like to hear the other side like Loke mentioned, *BUT* but if the dude was smiling I would of liked to wipe the grin off his face. :evil:


----------

